# Best clearomizer



## The Rebel (28/7/16)

Hi guys. Noob here that needs some help from the veterans. Bought a ego ce4 starter kit and I like it. Bought another, looks like a knock off, but batteries ect works fine. Its the ce4 tanks that came with the second set. Doesnt vape as well as the one I bought first and tastes funny. I want to buy better tanks that fits the 510 thread. Can you advise please? I'll look into mods at a later stage. For now the ego is fine. Just the tanks. Help will be apreciated.


----------



## BumbleBee (28/7/16)

The Rebel said:


> Hi guys. Noob here that needs some help from the veterans. Bought a ego ce4 starter kit and I like it. Bought another, looks like a knock off, but batteries ect works fine. Its the ce4 tanks that came with the second set. Doesnt vape as well as the one I bought first and tastes funny. I want to buy better tanks that fits the 510 thread. Can you advise please? I'll look into mods at a later stage. For now the ego is fine. Just the tanks. Help will be apreciated.


What you're looking for is an Evod1, it's a single coil clearo with the coil at the bottom, less prone to leaking and spitting than the CE4 types and has a similar tight draw. Unfortunately these are very very rare these days as the bigger sub-ohm tanks have taken over. 

I know @Silver still uses his Evod on a daily basis, maybe he can advise on where to look for one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (28/7/16)

Or maybe try something like this? 

http://www.vapeking.co.za/#/product/1580

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Rebel (28/7/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Or maybe try something like this?
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/#/product/1580


Thanks a lot. Going to look into this.


----------



## The Rebel (28/7/16)

Looks like I need a 510 to evod adapter to fit the evod on the ego battery. What do you think of the V3 clearomizer?


----------



## BumbleBee (29/7/16)

The Rebel said:


> Looks like I need a 510 to evod adapter to fit the evod on the ego battery. What do you think of the V3 clearomizer?


I don't think you need an adapter, if it's a standard ego battery you'll be fine. Standard Ego batteries have threading for both the Evod and 510. The Evod threading is the outer thread on the battery, the 510 thread is the inner thread that is used to screw the battery to the charger. You will however need the adapter to fit the Evod on to a regular 510 type mod as these don't have ego threading.

I don't know anything about the V3, not sure I've heard of that before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/7/16)

The Rebel said:


> Hi guys. Noob here that needs some help from the veterans. Bought a ego ce4 starter kit and I like it. Bought another, looks like a knock off, but batteries ect works fine. Its the ce4 tanks that came with the second set. Doesnt vape as well as the one I bought first and tastes funny. I want to buy better tanks that fits the 510 thread. Can you advise please? I'll look into mods at a later stage. For now the ego is fine. Just the tanks. Help will be apreciated.



Hi @The Rebel 
As @BumbleBee said above, I do like my little Evod but i only vape one juice in it a fruity menthol. And i like it for first thing in the morning and portability. I use the standard Evod coils. You can try eCiggies or Vapour Mountain but they are not very popular.

I think that one from VapeKing that Bumblebee posted is also going to work for you. But I think you will find that it depends a lot on the coil you put in there. You need to experiment with different coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Rebel (29/7/16)

Thanks so much for the info. Will def. look into a mod at a later stage. At the moment I am trying to get a friend off the analogs and he is looking at price. He smokes cheap cigs that he buys at a tuckshop at R10 per pack. Got him a starter kit as well. Its looking very positive at this stage. Thats why I want better tanks, but still looking at the ce range type.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/7/16)

The Rebel said:


> Thanks so much for the info. Will def. look into a mod at a later stage. At the moment I am trying to get a friend off the analogs and he is looking at price. He smokes cheap cigs that he buys at a tuckshop at R10 per pack. Got him a starter kit as well. Its looking very positive at this stage. Thats why I want better tanks, but still looking at the ce range type.



Hi @The Rebel 

Its quite a pity that several folk try quitting cigs with these pen style devices. They do work with the right juice strength and a bit of willpower but they are nowhere near as effective as say for example the SubTank mini or equivalent.

I just like my Evod1 for the morning mild vape but would not suggest it for someone wanting to give up the cigarettes. 

An iJust2 or a Subtank/Toptank mini is in a different league

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Rebel (29/7/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @The Rebel
> 
> Its quite a pity that several folk try quitting cigs with these pen style devices. They do work with the right juice strength and a bit of willpower but they are nowhere near as effective as say for example the SubTank mini or equivalent.
> 
> ...



I think that a lot of people are afraid to spend a lot of money on something they might seem to think is not going to work. I never smoked and I like the ego, I already tried a mod and it is nice and will move to something like that in the near future. Its just not something I need to have right now. Spoke to the friend this morning and he says that it has helped him to cut down on the cigs already. The problem further is that we dont have vape shops in Welkom to test the juices and mods. To spend R1000 + on mods and juices that are not nice is also a factor.


----------



## Blu_Marlin (29/7/16)

@The Rebel Vapour Mountain have stock of both the EVOD and EVOD2. 

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/atomizers-clearomizers/evod-clearomizers/
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/atomizers-clearomizers/evod-2/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Rebel (29/7/16)

Oh no!!! So many options when it comes to vaping .


----------



## The Rebel (29/7/16)

Hey guys. If I go with the evod clearomizer, what would be the best choice between the 1.8 ohm and 2.2 ohm coils?


----------



## skola (29/7/16)

I am totaly ignorant on these type of tanks but will a Joyetech AIO not be a feasible option of gear? For only R350 here. It's newer and I've seen alot of the experienced guys on here using it, including @Silver.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (29/7/16)

The Rebel said:


> Oh no!!! So many options when it comes to vaping .


Don`t know if its easier or harder these days, to choose vape gear, with so many options. 



The Rebel said:


> Hey guys. If I go with the evod clearomizer, what would be the best choice between the 1.8 ohm and 2.2 ohm coils?


I prefer the 1.8 ohm coils in my clearomizer. Its decent flavour and a mildly warmish vape. I use the Kanger Mini Pro Tank 3 at 10 watts on a RX200 though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Rebel (29/7/16)

Thanks for all the help and info. I washed the clearomizers with warm water, rinsed it with small amount of wiskey (dont want to waste) and let the juice lay in it a while and charged the batteries (that came with the new kit) works and tastes a lot better now. Maybe I was just too hasty. Now to get some nice tasting juices, got my sight on vape king, and a few extra ego clearo's and Im set for a while. Maybe see you guys and gals at vape con.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/7/16)

The Rebel said:


> Thanks for all the help and info. I washed the clearomizers with warm water, rinsed it with small amount of wiskey (dont want to waste) and let the juice lay in it a while and charged the batteries (that came with the new kit) works and tastes a lot better now. Maybe I was just too hasty. Now to get some nice tasting juices, got my sight on vape king, and a few extra ego clearo's and Im set for a while. Maybe see you guys and gals at vape con.



If you can make it to VapeCon that would be super @The Rebel 
There will be loads of vendors in one place and it will be quite a unique opportunity to get to meet all of them in one day. Not to mention the loads of specials, some of which have already been announced.
Get there if you can, it will be worth the effort

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Rebel (29/7/16)

Still on the topic of the ce4 clearomizer. Is it possible to dry burn the ce4 that cant be taken apart?


----------



## BumbleBee (29/7/16)

The Rebel said:


> Still on the topic of the ce4 clearomizer. Is it possible to dry burn the ce4 that cant be taken apart?


The old ce4 uses silica wicking, this can be dry burned after a rinse. Dry burning does help a bit, sometimes, if it works. I used dry burn and rewick mine with cotton, but those were the ones with replaceable coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

